# Cara (one bikini shot included)



## rub (May 25, 2010)

I have been working on my off camera flash skills.  Here is Cara for some harsh C&C.  Please give your honest opinions - I can take it and it helps me learn.

Thanks
Kristal

1






2





3


----------



## Big Mike (May 25, 2010)

Well done.  I normally like bikini shots the most, but in this case, I think the first two are the best.


----------



## Josh220 (May 25, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Well done.  I normally like bikini shots the most, but in this case, I think the first two are the best.



X2

I'm not diggin' the pose, facial expression, or the sand all over the top of her hand. 

#1 is my favorite.


----------



## dukeboy1977 (May 25, 2010)

Josh220 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Well done.  I normally like bikini shots the most, but in this case, I think the first two are the best.
> ...



I have to agree...what's with her expression? The sand isn't as big of a deal but the expression should be better IMO


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph. (May 25, 2010)

#1 is my favorite even though light is a bit harsh.   #2 I would have asked her to let her hair down in front to cover that big forehead.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 25, 2010)

i agree w/ Sebastian,
#1 is blown to the left, as well as on her arms and face.
#2: I'm looking more at the awesome sky than her. Her eyebrows bother me and her facial expression is whatever.
#3: Lol, look at her left wrist & down, the angle makes it look like it's a stubby little doll hand thing. She looks pretty red, too. 

I don't have a favorite from the set.


----------



## buddah2099 (May 25, 2010)

I agree that #1 is a little blown out on the left side but I acctually think I like it better in this pic than if it had even lighting across the pic.  
#2 the sky is awesome.  I didn't even notice the girl at first.  
#3 ...well....she's a hot girl in a bikini.  Thats hard to mess up.


----------



## Big (May 25, 2010)

Is there really a _bad_ bikini shot?


----------



## thirdkid (May 25, 2010)

Great lighting on the 2nd shot..


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (May 25, 2010)

The bikini shot is flawed IMO. The legs seems severly amputated, the refraction on the left hand looks very odd and unfortunately, she suffers from the same disease as I do. A severe case of the gone-ass.

The other two are nicely done. If I had to nit.... the main light could have been feathered more on #2 so as not to be so extreme on the top of her head and left arm. But the background exposure is spot on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sbuxo (May 26, 2010)

Big said:


> Is there really a _bad_ bikini shot?


google will break your heart


----------



## Newnan3 (May 27, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Well done.  I normally like bikini shots the most, but in this case, I think the first two are the best.



I always like bikini shots the most!


----------



## AndreaB (May 27, 2010)

#2 is the stand out to me, althought he sky is more interesting then the lady, and her shoes are distracting and do not fit in at all.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 27, 2010)

Her shoes dont fit her in the 2nd shot at all. I mean her toes are all hanging over the edge. I like the lines and lighting in two but her expression ruins it for me. Bland. Her expression in one at last shows a bit of emotion although the lighting in two is better. Number three does nothing for me because of her facial expression. Plus she has tan lines showing and she's red.


----------



## bolanegra (May 29, 2010)

Good work. the first the best.


----------



## HoboSyke (Jun 2, 2010)

The bikini shot looks like she is cold.


----------



## SwitchFX (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks good. Just fix the discoloration on her shoulders in due to her bra causing a skin tone difference. I'd also wanted her hair to remain in focus and not go soft mid-way to the edge. Some contrast between the natural color and the highlights instead of it being slightly blown.


----------



## knjrphoto (Jun 2, 2010)

I like the first shot the best. I haven't worked with an on or off camera flash - but I want to. I like the dramatic lighting coming in from the side, but perhaps she is too close to the light source. If the light source were a little further away maybe that would help with the hot spots. You might also use another light or a reflector to fill in some of the shadows on the subject, but maintaining the cast on the wall and to the other side of the subject. 

The second picture might be better if she were standing (or sitting) in a more comfortable position. She actually looks like she is straining to hold on. Other than that I really like color and contrast. I think if she were standing so we could see more of her we wouldn't be as distracted by the sky.

This is my take, but I haven't used flash, so. . .


----------



## ifi (Jun 2, 2010)

Good shots. I like the 1st one most, then the 2nd and then the 3rd one.


----------

